# Installing New Deadbolts



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

We just bought a new-to-us house, and we want to change the doorknobs and deadbolts. The existing hardware is made by Schlage, so we bought updated versions of the same Schlage models. Unfortunately, Schlage has change the design. The hole in the door for the deadbolt was originally 15/16". It's now 1".

How can I accurately enlarge a 15/16" hole to 1"? I sure don't want to destroy the doors learning how to do it. I realize I could make a jig that has a 1" hole (hopefully) in the right position to support a hole saw, but I'm hoping there's a better way.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

plug the hole w/ 15/16'' dowel and rebore...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

+1 what Stick said. Better than trying to make a jig.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Another option would be to lay a template with a 1" hole over the 15/16" hole and use a flush trim bit in a router. Bearing would ride on the 1" template hole and increase the size of the hole in the door.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

JIMMIEM said:


> Another option would be to lay a template with a 1" hole over the 15/16" hole and use a flush trim bit in a router. Bearing would ride on the 1" template hole and increase the size of the hole in the door.


And do it in two steps. With the door being (usually) 1-3/4" thick, start with a template and bit with a top-mounted bearing and open up one side. Switch to a bit with a bottom-mounted bearing and cut from the other side, using the new hole on the first side as a guide. Just make sure that you get the template lined up correctly with the hole in the edge of the door.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mark the exact size on the face and use a drill with sanding drum or rasp to grind to final size. It doesn't have to be perfect, as long as the lock doesn't slop around in the hole it will be fine.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I would use a small drum sander on a DREMEL tool. you are only talking about 1/16" wall to remove. Shouldn't take a lot, and it doesn't need to be perfect. If the new deadbolt slides through the hole, you're golden!

Joe



.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, you might want to make life easy and see if you can rent a Kwikset installation jig. I can't count the number of locks and deadbolts I have installed with mine. The jig is self centering with perfect results every time. Just a thought.

By the way the Schlage locks are a very good choice. They have a built in Federal Fire Function that always allows you to turn the knob even when locked to escape quickly.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I was successful with exactly the same problem. I took a 1 inch drill bit attached to a Milescraft-like portable drill guide. I centered the bit and drilled. It worked perfectly.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I will offer KISS...

Round file or half round rasp...after all, you only need to remove about 1/32 around the hole...precision is not necessary...when it fits, stop...

If you were doing a bunch of 'em, I'd go the higher tech routes...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

whittle a plug...


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree with Stick and Mike, the dead bolt and lock system that was on my front door was really old, they cut a 1 1/2" wide by 6" long hole in the door. I cut a filler board out of fir, glues it in place. Then I used a installation jig like Mike suggested and now I have a new deadbolt and locking system and after I repainted the door you can not tell any thing was done to the door.

CAD-Man


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

For only a couple use a rasp or file as already suggested. 

For redoing a whole house with of doors. Rent the nice kit or buy the basic lockset install kit from Lowes or HD for $20. It includes the jig and hole saws. The jig locates the correct hole position and holds the hole saw in place, not relying on the pilot bit a hole saw normally uses. 
http://m.lowes.com/pd/DEWALT-Bi-Metal-Door-Lock-Hole-Saw-Kit/1013925#


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mike, you might want to make life easy and see if you can rent a Kwikset installation jig. I can't count the number of locks and deadbolts I have installed with mine. The jig is self centering with perfect results every time. Just a thought.
> 
> By the way the Schlage locks are a very good choice. They have a built in Federal Fire Function that always allows you to turn the knob even when locked to escape quickly.


Very timely comment. I went to exit my front door Friday, turned the deadbolt lever and was o.k. I tried to turn the knob but it wouldn't budge. Just could not open the door. Schlage. The entire door latchset was installed in 2004. Their Plymouth model, not cheap. I had to exit through the laundry room door. I pulled the knob and took off the outside latch to get at the spring loaded latchbolt. The cam part of the latchbolt had broken and jammed any movement of the bolt. Shudder to think if there was a real emergency. I went down the road to their place and got a new latchbolt assembly. No charge, guaranteed for life he says. They do have their problems with some internals, he says. Good thing it wasn't a fire he says, jokingly. I smiled ruefully.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike said:


> By the way the Schlage locks are a very good choice. They have a built in Federal Fire Function that always allows you to turn the knob even when locked to escape quickly.


I thought this was a great idea, until I put them in my house. We have had to hide a key outside to keep from going out in a hurry and then finding that we had locked ourselves out of the house. I'm about to convert back to the Kwikset brand that doesn't have this feature. It doesn't take that much time to turn the lock before you can open the door, and it will eliminate the need for a "hidden key outside" that might be found by an intruder. It's easy to just look at the lock handle to see when it's locked and when it's not, and can be done easily "by feel" in the dark or in smoke. I like the Schlage lock quality, but after living with this "quick way out" feature, I'm ready to go back to the old way.

Charley


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Mike said:


> Mike, you might want to make life easy and see if you can rent a Kwikset installation jig. I can't count the number of locks and deadbolts I have installed with mine. The jig is self centering with perfect results every time. Just a thought.
> 
> By the way the Schlage locks are a very good choice. They have a built in Federal Fire Function that always allows you to turn the knob even when locked to escape quickly.


I have this very kit you show, we use it a LOT! Great tool to have.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

CharleyL said:


> I thought this was a great idea, until I put them in my house. We have had to hide a key outside to keep from going out in a hurry and then finding that we had locked ourselves out of the house. I'm about to convert back to the Kwikset brand that doesn't have this feature. It doesn't take that much time to turn the lock before you can open the door, and it will eliminate the need for a "hidden key outside" that might be found by an intruder. It's easy to just look at the lock handle to see when it's locked and when it's not, and can be done easily "by feel" in the dark or in smoke. I like the Schlage lock quality, but after living with this "quick way out" feature, I'm ready to go back to the old way.
> 
> Charley


Please explain the "Quick Way Out" feature. Schlage tried to explain it to me on the phone, but they were not successful. They changed something in 2015 (I think), but they just changed it back, whatever "it" is. The rep said the way to tell the new versions from the old ones is the new ones have a yellow SKU tag. They had a lot of complaints.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Read my post again Mike.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a simple solution. Clamp a thin board, maybe 1/4 or 3/8 over the hole. Put a 15/16 hole saw into the old hole and drill only enough to get the drill bit through the clamped board. Then use the 1 inch hole saw starting on the clamped board side to make the hole. Repeat on the other side to complete the hole if necessary.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What were they thinking when they changed the bolt diameter?! 
Buncha Schlage designers sitting around at coffee break:_ "Hey; I just thought of got a great April Fools prank we can pull!"_


----------

